# Craftsman Leaf Blower - engine help



## bleepster (Nov 16, 2015)

Craftsman 2-Cycle 27cc* Handheld Leaf Blower/Vac w/Speed Start
Model: 41AS2BVG799

Been having issues with the leaf blower only running 1/2 choked. once warm, if i fully open choke it bogs down and stalls.

I have cleaned the air filter (foam peice around carberator) cleaned carb with carb & choke cleaner, cleaned plug. I assume I might have gum on the needle.

I have attached a pic of the needle stem. please tell me what kind of tool i need to turn the needle? I can tell.
Sorry - i cant post picres yet - but it can be viewed here:
img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/bleepster/F8710EA9-E095-4D88-A791-35FE0832DEFC.jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep! :tongue:


----------



## bleepster (Nov 16, 2015)

think you replied to the wrong post buddy


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

If you're talking about the high and low needles on the carburetor the tool you need is a special adjusting tool available from amazon. Depends on what brand of carburetor you have. But possibly the "H" needle may need to be turned out about a quarter turn to let more fuel pass into the carb.Look on u-tube for information on how to tune your small 2-cycle engine.


----------



## bleepster (Nov 16, 2015)

thanks - but all the tools i have seen on amazon do not match what I have - did you look at the link to the picture? i cant tell is that is splined or iif its just an allen head shape or what.


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

There are four different styles of adjusting tools. One is "splined"--one is "D" shaped--one is "DD"( double D) and one is called "Pac Man". If you look up adjusting tools for two cycle engines you will see all four types. The most common one is the "splined" tool.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

This is why: http://www.walbro.com/techtipstamper.aspx


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

The tools are available in a set of four for $14.98 from Amazon. My neighbor just got a set of these last month. Evidently Amazon "didn't get the memo" !!


----------



## bleepster (Nov 16, 2015)

THANKS FOR ALL THE TIPS. My father in law had a tool. we adjusted the needle - backed it in and out a few times and cleaned it. runs like a champ now


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now if we could only get the EPA to understand that off-road engines only comprise about 3% of the pollution factor, and that they should've stopped at Tier I or II. We're left with engines that run like crap with the least bit of fuel system restriction or vacuum leak, and you're not supposed to compensate with fuel mixture settings. Sheesh.


----------

